# Knock off blue emu cream



## Iseleigh (Jul 8, 2019)

I had a severe injury to my right knee several years ago and it is now starting to flare to the point I'm having trouble walking. Had xrays done today and there's no sign of abnormalities,  which means it's a ligament issue. As bad as my knee hurts sometimes (I've got a high pain threshold,  so if I'm complaining it's something worth complaining about) the Blue Emu cream takes the pain away completely. Does anyone here have a recipe for a similar product? 
It looks like there's a lot of fluff in the BE recipe- I tried to copy/paste the ingredients or a screenshot but it's not working for me for some reason...


----------



## BattleGnome (Jul 9, 2019)

I don’t have a recipe but one of the properties of emu oil is it’s ability to cross the skin barrier. If you don’t find a recipe you may get similar results from mixing emu oil with an analgesic rub. My guess the draw of the blue emu stuff is using the penetrating ability of the emu oil to help draw the pain reliever deeper. 

(*note, I’m not a sciencey person, this is only my guess without looking up the product)


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 9, 2019)

Can you not just get help from an analgesic rub, or mixing CBD in with one. As much as I use palm I am really against emu oil. Or just use a CBD salve. I hate the thought of a beautiful bird being killed for only their layer of fat... not trying to start a discussion on right or wrong just pointing out how Emu Oil is acquired.  I do admit it is not my business


----------



## Iseleigh (Jul 9, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> Can you not just get help from an analgesic rub, or mixing CBD in with one. As much as I use palm I am really against emu oil. Or just use a CBD salve. I hate the thought of a beautiful bird being killed for only their layer of fat... not trying to start a discussion on right or wrong just pointing out how Emu Oil is acquired.  I do admit it is not my business


Emu's are also used for their meat. Expensive stuff.
BE is the only thing that has worked this far, and I've tried a lot. Most doesn't get down to where I'm hurting, just sits on top. Beneath my knee cap is where I have the most pain and the dr said because it's tissue damage my only other options are painkillers and steroid shots, neither of which I'm doing.
I'm a courier with FedEx and they effectively outlawed anyone from using any form of CBD oil. Immediate termination if it's picked up from a drug test.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jul 9, 2019)

Iseleigh said:


> outlawed anyone from using any form of CBD oil. Immediate termination if it's picked up from a drug test.


This irritates me to no end. It's lack of education. There is nothing wrong with CBD, and it is not what gets a person "high" that's the THC. 
I don't know enough about drug testing to know if CBD is detected in drug tests, but I know my sister who uses CBD is "randomly" tested at her employer quite often, and nothing is ever said. Of course that may mean they aren't looking for CBD, or that it's not detected, or that if it is detected it's not an offense for that particular employer. 

either way, it's the lack of education that gets me more than anything and the blanket "immediate termination" mentality of some employers... And then they wonder why they can't keep good help...


----------



## Relle (Jul 9, 2019)

Dumb here, what is CBD ?


----------



## Iseleigh (Jul 9, 2019)

I think it's nonsense too. The amount of THC potentially present in some CBD oil is so low it would have no effect. But they said if even a trace of THC is found your job is gone, and because I really like my job (and it pays great) I don't want to lose it.



Relle said:


> Dumb here, what is CBD ?


CBD is cannabidiol, an extract from the hemp plant that is very popular right now. It's touted as a treatment and cure-all for just about everything. In east TN where I live literally everyone is selling it and CBD clinics are popping up like weeds.


----------



## Relle (Jul 9, 2019)

Iseleigh said:


> CBD is cannabidiol, an extract from the hemp plant that is very popular right now. It's touted as a treatment and cure-all for just about everything. In east TN where I live literally everyone is selling it and CBD clinics are popping up like weeds.



Nothing like that here. Here is the link to the blue emu blog which lists ingredients in their cream. It costs $83 aud to buy in oz .
https://www.blue-emu.com/blog/frequently-ask-questions-blue-emu-ingredients/


----------



## Iseleigh (Jul 9, 2019)

Relle said:


> Nothing like that here. Here is the link to the blue emu blog which lists ingredients in their cream. It costs $83 aud to buy in oz .
> https://www.blue-emu.com/blog/frequently-ask-questions-blue-emu-ingredients/


The stuff ain't cheap, that's for sure. That's one reason I'd like to make my own- besides tailoring it to my personal preferences with additives I can forage or easily source, it might be easier on my bank account which is already being strained. 
I think it's around $22US for 4oz here.


----------



## Deeda (Jul 9, 2019)

Pain relievers work differently on everyone and I'm all for trying another. Never have use Blue Emu yet but now I may re-investigate making a pain formula.  I have severe Rheumatoid Arthritis in my hands and sprung for a 5ml bottle of do terra's  "Deep Blue Soothing Blend" of EO's. Geez, $45 for 100 drops in that tiny vile, but just 3 drops rubbed between the backs of both my hands works very well. Years ago I experimented with Emu, MSM and Arnica and found good results.  hummm, will let yas know.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 9, 2019)

Iseleigh said:


> Does anyone here have a recipe for a similar product?


I happened to make my MSM Emu Oil Cream today. My mother and dear hubby tried everything OTC  for arthritis and my cream worked better than all of them, including Blue Emu -- plus it's less expensive! I'm at that age where I use it as well. Before that, I tried duping Blue Emu, but I am unable to access my files at this time because I recently had my iMac updated to Word and all my docs are in "Appleworks". I'm hoping to get some help to translate one to the other, but my iMac tech is unavailable due to "life" interrupting his normal routine like you wouldn't believe. Poor guy. I'll spare you the gory details.

ETA: I found the best price for Emu Oil here: *Sun Pure Botanicals*


Deeda said:


> just 3 drops rubbed between the backs of both my hands works very well.


 Somewhere on that bottle there should be instructions to dilute the blend to 1% in a carrier oil!!! (1 ml oil to 99 mls carrier oil) I see this often with people who buy YL and Do Terra oils... they think they can use the drops straight without harm. I warned a lady about that a few years ago. Even offered her a bottle of carrier oil to put her EO into. Just ran into her again the other day. She was sick, lethargic and looked awful... dark around the eyes and saggy complexion. 

You will be amazed how well that blend will work once added to a carrier oil. You'd think 1% wouldn't be that effective, but, surprisingly, it is!


----------



## lsg (Jul 10, 2019)

Relle said:


> Nothing like that here. Here is the link to the blue emu blog which lists ingredients in their cream. It costs $83 aud to buy in oz .
> https://www.blue-emu.com/blog/frequently-ask-questions-blue-emu-ingredients/


It looks like the ingredients are mostly those that are readily available from suppliers.  I might even try making some.

ETA:  I found the Original Blue Emu for $18.98 on Amazon


----------



## Iseleigh (Jul 10, 2019)

lsg said:


> Here is recipe from Humble and Me.  It does not contain all of the same ingredients, but it's worth a try.  https://www.humblebeeandme.com/pain-killing-emu-oil-roller/


I might have to try that one. I've got most of those oils on hand, just need the emu oil. Thank you for the link!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 10, 2019)

lsg said:


> Here is recipe from Humble and Me.  It does not contain all of the same ingredients, but it's worth a try.  https://www.humblebeeandme.com/pain-killing-emu-oil-roller/


According to the Conversion Table below, 35 drops Total of EOs in that recipe is about 35% when added to 5 ml (100 drops) emu oil, which, to my mind at least, is a bit of overkill. I'm no expert, but the caution is out there about the power of essential oils and that using more than the recommended 1% may do more harm than good.

VOLUME CONVERSION TABLE
         20 drops       1 ml
         40 drops       2 ml
         60 drops       3 ml
         80 drops       4 ml
       100 drops       5 ml         1 teaspoon
       300 drops     15 ml      1 tablespoon
       600 drops     30 ml       1 fluid ounce

  I don't mean to rain on anybody's parade, I'm just sayin'...


----------



## Deeda (Jul 11, 2019)

Important side note...
Yes do terra customers receive a 30 page safety guide to essential oil usage and their website has safety pages.  Sorry I didn't mention that I didn't want to dilute the precious entire 100 drops of Deep Blue into a carrier oil since oils do go rancid.  Do terra recommends 3 drops carrier to 1 drop EO for application of Deep Blue.  When I need the pain relief I put 3 drops onto a squirt of hand cream and rub it in (instead of buying the premixed cream).  I have worked with essential oils for many years.  Those who have an interest in EOs do need to realize the importance of knowing what you are doing.  Essential oils are powerful "medicine" and need to be respected as such.  As with any chemical ingredients natural or not ... study, research, study what you  use.


----------



## lsg (Jul 11, 2019)

Zany_in_CO said:


> According to the Conversion Table below, 35 drops Total of EOs in that recipe is about 35% when added to 5 ml (100 drops) emu oil, which, to my mind at least, is a bit of overkill. I'm no expert, but the caution is out there about the power of essential oils and that using more than the recommended 1% may do more harm than good.
> 
> VOLUME CONVERSION TABLE
> 20 drops       1 ml
> ...


I agree with you.  I should have paid more attention to the amounts of EO in the recipe.  I will remove the link


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 11, 2019)

Deeda said:


> Important side note...


Excellent! Thank you for posting that information, Deeda. 



lsg said:


> I agree with you.  I should have paid more attention to the amounts of EO in the recipe.  I will remove the link


Um, actually, Linda, I think it's educational for those who don't have sufficent knowledge or experience with the power of essential oils, so I wouldn't remove it.. but you know better than I whether it's safe to leave it in or not


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 11, 2019)

Iseleigh said:


> Emu's are also used for their meat. Expensive stuff.
> BE is the only thing that has worked this far, and I've tried a lot. Most doesn't get down to where I'm hurting, just sits on top. Beneath my knee cap is where I have the most pain and the dr said because it's tissue damage my only other options are painkillers and steroid shots, neither of which I'm doing.
> I'm a courier with FedEx and they effectively outlawed anyone from using any form of CBD oil. Immediate termination if it's picked up from a drug test.


They may be used for meat, but the amount of Emu's killed does not match the amount of the meat consumed in the US. i am not putting you down for using it, we all have to make our choices, I just threw that out there.


----------



## Deeda (Jul 12, 2019)

Yes, I agree to leave the EO:carrier conversion table up on this thread.  Seeing it is what triggered my brain to re-explain why anyone may have thought I applied the EOs straight on my skin. duhhh, thanks.


----------



## Iseleigh (Jul 12, 2019)

So of the ingredients in Blue Emu, what is it that makes the pain go away? I know emu oil penetrates deep and apparently has some healing properties... the rest of the ingredients though... aside from maybe the plant extracts at the bottom, they seem to be common cosmetic additives that don't have pain relieving qualities?


----------



## melinda48 (Jul 14, 2019)

Zany_in_CO said:


> I happened to make my MSM Emu Oil Cream today. My mother and dear hubby tried everything OTC  for arthritis and my cream worked better than all of them, including Blue Emu -- plus it's less expensive! I'm at that age where I use it as well. Before that, I tried duping Blue Emu, but I am unable to access my files at this time because I recently had my iMac updated to Word and all my docs are in "Appleworks". I'm hoping to get some help to translate one to the other, but my iMac tech is unavailable due to "life" interrupting his normal routine like you wouldn't believe. Poor guy. I'll spare you the gory details.
> 
> ETA: I found the best price for Emu Oil here: *Sun Pure Botanicals*
> 
> ...


I have a Mac and have migrated to Pages and Numbers (Word and Excel-Mac versions) for all my document creation.

Actually all you have to do is go to the App Store on you Mac and download Pages and Numbers (both free). These are the Mac version of Word and Excel. Open Pages,. Then, under file (top of screen) choose “open,” go to where your AppleWorks document is and choose it. The Document  will open in Pages . Now you can use it as you would Word. A few minor differences but nothing you can’t get used to. You can save the file as a Pages document, PDF or even export it to Word. I chose  to walk away from my Microsoft products a couple of years ago for various reasons and love Pages! You don’t need an expert to help you. Matter of fact, if you just search “how do I transfer AppleWorks documents to Pages,” you will” get a step-by-step tutorial.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 14, 2019)

melinda48 said:


> ...go to where your AppleWorks document is and choose it. The Document  will open in Pages . Now you can use it as you would Word. A few minor differences but nothing you can’t get used to. You can save the file as a Pages document, PDF or even export it to Word.


This is HUGE! I get it! I can't thank you enough, Melinda! 






Doin' the Happy Dance over here...


----------



## earlene (Jul 15, 2019)

Iseleigh said:


> So of the ingredients in Blue Emu, what is it that makes the pain go away? I know emu oil penetrates deep and apparently has some healing properties... the rest of the ingredients though... aside from maybe the plant extracts at the bottom, they seem to be common cosmetic additives that don't have pain relieving qualities?



Trolamine salicylate






To find your answer, go to the Active Ingredients listing on the product label.


----------



## Iseleigh (Jul 15, 2019)

earlene said:


> Trolamine salicylate
> 
> View attachment 40299
> 
> ...


Good lord. That should've been the first thing I looked at.
Doesn't appear the stuff can be bought by an average person (unless I'm not using the right search terms).


----------



## BattleGnome (Jul 15, 2019)

Iseleigh said:


> Doesn't appear the stuff can be bought by an average person (unless I'm not using the right search terms).



I think salicylate is a form of aspirin. 

For purposes of this thread that would make the absolute crudest recipe a few crushed aspirin mixed with emu oil.


----------



## Iseleigh (Jul 15, 2019)

BattleGnome said:


> I think salicylate is a form of aspirin.
> 
> For purposes of this thread that would make the absolute crudest recipe a few crushed aspirin mixed with emu oil.


... that sounds so unappealing. Lol
I'll do some more research and see what I can come up with. I'm pretty sure you're right about the salicylate being a form of aspirin and aspirin can be made from willow bark, so maybe I'll try emu oil and willow infusion sometime.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 15, 2019)

BattleGnome said:


> I think salicylate is a form of aspirin.  For purposes of this thread that would make the absolute crudest recipe a few crushed aspirin mixed with emu oil.





   Well said, BG!


----------



## earlene (Jul 16, 2019)

Yes, it is a salt of salycilates.  Aspirin is made with salycilates.  Topical salicylates have been on the market for quite a long time (Aspercreme and Bengay, for example.)  Emu oil facilitates the topical absorption.

The question would be could the salycilate infusion cross the skin barrier without the chemical reaction of TEA in the first place.  I personally do not know for sure, but would venture a guess that the reaction is necessary as topical analgesics with salicylates all seem to be made using a another compound to prepare salycilates for topical application.  And even in that case, it is reported that a higher level of absorption occurs with methylsalicylates (methyl ester of salicylic acid) than with Trolamine salicylates.  (https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1873984/)

Trolamine salicylate is a salt formed between triethanolamine and salicylic acid. Aspercreme is one example that has been around a lot longer than Blue Emu.
Methyl salicylate topical products include wintergreen oil and Bengay, among others.


----------



## Deeda (Jul 17, 2019)

Did a curious search and found 'trolamine salicylate 10% at Spectrum Chemical... $95.25 for 25 gm. wow huh


----------



## Iseleigh (Jul 17, 2019)

Deeda said:


> Did a curious search and found 'trolamine salicylate 10% at Spectrum Chemical... $95.25 for 25 gm. wow huh


Did you find that with Google? All it ever brought up for me was creams with the TS listed as an active ingredient...


----------



## Deeda (Jul 17, 2019)

Usually I keyword 'bulk buy' first then the 'ingredient' name. Is probably how I googled this.


----------



## Iseleigh (Jul 17, 2019)

Deeda said:


> Usually I keyword 'bulk buy' first then the 'ingredient' name. Is probably how I googled this.


I'll keep that in mind next time I need a weird ingredient.  Thanks!


----------



## lenarenee (Jul 18, 2019)

Whether its crushed aspirin or various forms of salicylate, the size of the molecule also matters. So many cosmetic topicals on the market are useless because of this simple little bit of chemistry - the molecule doesn't fit.  As for drugs like topical pain relievers....they may or may not have to pass more stringent tests to prove their efficacy than cosmetics - I don't know.


----------



## alex777 (Mar 28, 2020)

Relle said:


> Dumb here, what is CBD ?


CBD oil has many benefits and not only for your skin, a quick look online will give you a long list of the benefits that CBD oil has on and in the body.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It will never maky you high even if you take it inside


----------



## Dahila (Mar 28, 2020)

I made my regular devil's claw salve with menthol and added (just for own use)10% of CBD oil strenght 1000 mcg in 30 ml.  It takes the pain away in just minutes.
Czmaha I also take internally 10 mg a day  Works for pains like a charm.  the best is CBD oil does not have interaction with meds , none
BTW you can not overdose on CBD oil
it stabilized my blood glucose,
Some kind of protein is not working correctly in my body so the doc (after all tests) told me that it shows that I could get bone cancer,  He had done the tests cause I was getting awfull spasms in my back and my legs,  From the first time of taking CBD they are gone , had not returned,  I am on it for a year already,
Insomnia; I am on half a dose of sleeping pill , for the first time in like 25 years.  My anxiety is much lower and managable


----------

